# Tree Stump Opinions Wanted



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have just purchased 3 - 12x12x18 Exo Terra's and would like to pick a center piece for the tanks. I have been interested in getting tree stumps and came across these...

Terrarium Decorations: O.S.I. Marine Smooth Bark Tree Stump ornaments at Drs. Foster and Smith

What is your opinion on them? I would like to use real wood but cant seem to find any places that sell small stumps.

Any help/recommendations will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks pretty fake to me, I'd just keep looking for real tree stumps and use those.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

Frog Face - Do you think its ok to use artificial decor in the vivarium.

Mitch - I have no where by me that i can collect any, all trees by me are very big. I was looking for somewhere online to purchase some. I planned on them being mostly hidden by plants no not much of it would show.

It is made from Poly-Resin from what i understand. Would i be able to attach broms to this with wire pieces? Would plants be able to adhere to this? (moss, vines)

Thanks
-Chris


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I see people on this board making tree stumps in all sorts of artificial ways. foam, epoxy, resins, etc. In fact, I bet you could find a good 'how to' in the construction section, if you felt like doing one yourself.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

If you like it, use it. Java moss and creeping fig among others have no problem growing on it. Who knows, you might even win a vivarium contest with it


----------



## rhdoug (May 12, 2010)

I recently uprgraded my viv and used one of them mixed in with roots and rock that I made. I did turn the stump on its side, as you can see in the photo. I also used the smaller stump as well, it is in the lower right corner.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow that looks great!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

rhdoug - wow that looks amazing. Nice job turning it on its side, gives it a whole different look. Where did you purchase them from if you dont mind me asking.

-chris


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Looks pretty fake to me, I'd just keep looking for real tree stumps and use those.


really, i thought it actually looked pretty good


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Ive seen a few photos of vivs that have those stumps in them. I didnt think they looked bad at all. You could use zip ties instead of wire to attach broms or fishing line. And you never know you might get some good algae growth on it over time if it stays wet enough . . .


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

rhdoug said:


> I recently uprgraded my viv and used one of them mixed in with roots and rock that I made. I did turn the stump on its side, as you can see in the photo. I also used the smaller stump as well, it is in the lower right corner.


Nice job. i like that look.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with an artificial tree stump, but I do prefer natural wood. If you have any kind of forest nearby you should take a stroll and see what you can find. Try to stick to oak and do not use pine, cedar or any other strong smelling woods.

Alternatives to natural wood you collect are creating your own through silicone, bent pvc and great stuff. Also you can create castes using great stuff and vasoline of wood pieces that you have found. 

Local pet stores also sell Mopani wood which is dense and will work well for your viv. It will mold a little at first but it will go away.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

i might actually use that on my new project, broke down my 90 gallon tall tank for my flowerhorn and thinking about making a water feature with tree stump in the center..thanks


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I just ordered the X-large


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Chris, I think it looks really good. I don't see anything wrong with using it. It's not like you'll find a lot of stumps you could use in that environment and even if you did, who knows what you might introduce into the viv.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have this stump in my aquatic axolotl tank and it looks great. The axolotls (stupid little amphibians such as they are), can't tell that it isn't real!

Good luck with the project, Richard.


----------



## rhdoug (May 12, 2010)

I got them from the good doctors F&S of course.
thanks for the compliments on the setup too. I'd like to see anyone else's if they'd like to share pics.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I have this stump in my aquatic axolotl tank and it looks great. The axolotls (stupid little amphibians such as they are), can't tell that it isn't real!
> 
> Good luck with the project, Richard.




Yeah, i'm not getting the criticism of it's looks at all. Especially considering DIYing something like that seems m much more difficult than rock (at least on an aesthetic level)


----------

